
French data regulator rejects Google’s right-to-be-forgotten appeal - apsec112
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/sep/21/french-google-right-to-be-forgotten-appeal
======
powera
I can't imagine that Google is going to just accept this globally. As the
article says, they can't possibly agree with this and then disagree with China
or Russia on content censorship, and there's no way Sergey will allow that
(nor a lot of other senior Google executives).

I think Google absolutely would "pull out" of the French market if it meant
they could save the Chinese market.

~~~
GeorgeOrr
One thing I can't find, given this goes back to EU rules would pulling out of
France be enough?

I hope so, because if it's EU wide or could be EU wide I have no idea what
they would do.

------
merb
delisting in google is dumb. especially since it's not removing, it's adding.
Google needs to add data to delist. Also if you have enough money you could
easily track whats getting removed.

and mostly the removal requests are illegal since they are mostly against
higher laws in most countries including french and german. since only data
could be delisted that really affects some people's life, which could also
delete the content of the origin. if a court ruling will tell other stories
you could easily go to the highest court to drop that out. Especially in
germany some courts ruled against the GG, cause of the right-to-be-forgotten.
they did that without even bothering what they did.

as a common rule i don't like whats happing. i mean yes, there needs to be
some data protection, however it shouldn't be used as it is used today, to
make it harder to find bad information about people which did bad in the past,
like shop owners who are bad managers etc pp. and that is just aweful.

